# Mexican Baked Fish



## PA Baker (Nov 16, 2004)

*Mexican Baked Fish*
_You choose the heat—use mild salsa for a little heat and extra-hot salsa for a lot!  Serve with rice, black beans, warm tortillas and lime margaritas for a festive meal!_

1 ½ lb cod
1 c salsa
1 c shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
½ c coarsely crushed corn chips
1 avocado—peeled, pitted, and sliced
¼ c sour cream (or more!)

Preheat oven to 400F.  Lightly grease an 8x12” baking dish.

Rinse fish under cold water and pat dry with paper towels.  Lay fillets side-by-side in prepared baking dish.  Pour the salsa over the top and sprinkle evenly with shredded cheese.  Top with the crushed corn chips.

Bake, uncovered, in the preheated oven for 15 minutes or until fish is opaque and flakes with a fork.  Serve topped with sliced avocado and sour cream.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 16, 2004)

Yummy squared!  I love baked fish and this is a fabulous recipe, PA!  Thank you!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 16, 2004)

You're welcome!  I'm slowly starting the chore of typing all of my recipies into Word so I'm finding all sorts of oldies but goodies.  Here's my other absolute favorite baked fish recipe.

Pecan Crusted Fish with Peppers and Squash 

12 oz. skinless catfish, whitefish or orange roughy fillets, about 1/2" thick (we've also used skinless salmon fillets) 
1/2 c finely chopped pecans 
1/3 c yellow cornmeal 
1/2 tsp onion salt 
1/4 c flour 
1/4 tsp ground red pepper 
1 egg 
1 Tbsp water 
2 small red and/or orange sweet peppers, seeded and quartered 
1 medium yellow squash and one medium zucchini, each cut into 1/2" diagonal slices 
1 tbsp olive oil 
1/4 tsp seasoned salt 

Line a 15"x10"x1" baking pan with foil. Lightly grease foil and set aside. Rinse fish and pat dry. cut fish into 4 serving-size pieces. Set aside. 

In a shallow dish, stir together flour and ground red pepper. In a small bowl beat together egg and water. In another shallow dish, mix together the cornmeal, pecans, onion salt. Dip one piece of fish in flour to coat lightly, shaking off excess. Dip fish in egg, then pecan mix to coat. Place coated fish on prepared pan. Repeat with remaining fish. 

In large bowl combine sweet peppers, zucchini and yellow squash. Add olive oil and seasoned salt. Toss to coat. Arrange peppers and squash next to fish, overlapping veggies as needed to fit on the pan. 

Bake uncovered in 425F oven for 20-25 minutes or until the fish just flakes easily with fork and veggies are tender.


----------

